

Bjarne Stroustrup: Thoughts about C++17 [pdf] - jellekralt
https://isocpp.org/files/papers/D4492.pdf

======
sqeaky
This seems like a more detailed version of the slides Bjarne released a week
or so ago. Is anyone else noticing any differences?

